# Brookville 4/22/2011



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I knew it had rained a bunch but I didn't think Brookville would be _that_ high. The lake was 7 ft above summer pool and none of the ramps were accessible because the walkways were way under water. I tried Bonwell, Gar Hill, Fairfield (see pic), and Hanna Creek. Then I had the make the trek home with a rain drenched boat that I couldn't launch. Grrrr.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

at 3.5-5 feet up, most of the docks are un-usable.
At those levels, templeton creek ramp should have been high enough to pull your boat up onto the grass, but docks will be out of the question for the next couple days at best.
Also, not gonna reccomend it, but the houseboat docks at quakertown i believe are pole docks(rise up a pole), sign says private property...im just throwing that out there.

HB


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Hillbilly for the info. I should have checked levels before I left the house.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Well if nothing else cincy you saved me the gas of driving out there and seeing the same thing. Thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Why didn't u launch and drive your boat over to that tree to the right and tie it up there? As long as there is a ramp you can launch.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

I would have done that in my old alum boat but I just got a new (to me) fiberglass boat and don't want to mess up the hull. I was by myself too.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

cincyfisher..........you're wise to protect that boat. When I told you we launched at Bonwell Thursday, there were two of us. I could man the boat while the trailer guy parked, then pick him up at the bank. My boat was never at the shoreline longer than it took to pickup or drop-off my partner. It's a dilemma for one guy to do it all.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

lakes up over 10' and rising, id certainly recommend passing right now...
however if you have to, the best ramp i saw today was templeton creek(inside the mounds rec area) its only public for another week or so, but it was clear of debris and you can beach in the grass if your by yourself. Garr hill is closed(cant get to the ramp). North end ramps are plugged with debris.
Catfish are biting in the parking lots...seriously

HB


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Hillbilly910 said:


> lakes up over 10' and rising, id certainly recommend passing right now...
> 
> Catfish are biting in the parking lots...seriously
> 
> HB


"Catfish are biting in the parking lots".......that's hilarious!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

its up 12.5 feet(still rising quickly)...parking lots are getting a bit to deep for the catfish bite, back up and fish the ditches by the "Welcome" and "Info" signs...(seriously)

HB


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Hillbilly910 said:


> its up 12.5 feet(still rising quickly)...parking lots are getting a bit to deep for the catfish bite, back up and fish the ditches by the "Welcome" and "Info" signs...(seriously)
> 
> HB


Crazy stuff, Hillbilly! How many weeks do you think before walkways to docks at ramps are above water and usable?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

id say about a week and a half to 2 weeks. Brookville is the only lake in the lousiville area pulling water right now, and pulling 2000 or so. Ive seen them pull it much harder just to get it back to winter pool...lakes now over 15' up....and we got right at 2" of rain last night an dthis morning, and its raining right now.
Ive shot squirrels where the carp are rolling right now(seriously)

HB


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for info on Brookville. If those carp are rolling in your squirrel hunting area they are fair game. Get out your bow-hunting/bow-fishing gear and take down a few of those golden bugle mouths!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

corps shut the gates down, back to minimal outflow, 17' high and rising fast, and still raining.
Starting to think June might be the target date now

HB
.22 rifle can do a number on a carp....er um i mean so ive been told...LOL


----------

